# اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن



## noraa (10 مايو 2008)

اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن 


يا رب ما تدعوا علي 

اسيبكم مع الاسئلة 
****************
س: ايه الشبه بين الجرنال والشمس ؟؟ 
ج: الاتنين بيطلعوا الصبح
س: ايه الشبه بين التفاح والكمثرى ؟؟ 
ج: الاتنين مش جوافة
س: ايه الشبه بين الصعيدي الذكي وسوبر مان ؟؟ 
ج: الاتنين خيال علمي
***********
س: ايه الفرق بين الصحراء.. وايام الاسبوع.. وموس لورد ؟؟ 
ج: الصحراء مفيهاش حد
ايام الاسبوع فيها حد واحد 
موس لورد فيه حدين
***********
س: واحد وقع من الدور التاسع لقى ايه ؟؟ 
ج: لقى مصرعه 
س: واحد وقع من الدور العاشر لقى ايه ؟؟ 
ج: لقى حتفه 
***********
س: ليه الأرنب مبيعديش من قدام القهوة ؟؟ 
ج: بيخاف من السحلب المكار
س: دكتور أسنان ارتكب جريمة يسجنوه فين ؟؟ 
ج: في سجنال تو 
***********
س: ليه نابليون كان بيقعد قدام التلاجة ؟؟ 
ج: عشان يستنى حملة فريزر
***********
س: ايه هي قمة الادب ؟؟ 
ج: انك تخبط على التلاجة قبل متفتحها 
س: ايه هي قمة الصبر ؟؟ 
ج: انك تستنى حد يفتحلك 
س: ايه هي قمة الدهشة ؟؟ 
ج: حد يفتحلك فعلا
***********
س: إيه وجه الشبه بين الحلاق وجورباتشوف ؟ 
ج: الإتنين بيتعاملوا مع الروس
س: إيه وجه الشبه بين القمر وصينية البطاطس ؟
ج: الإتنين ميتعملوش عصير مانجو
***********
س: إيه العلاقة بين الكمبيوتر والحفرة ؟ 
ج: الكمبيوتر حاسب آلى 
أما الحفرة حاسب لتقع
س: ليه في الأرجنتين مش بيزرعوا تين ؟ 
ج: لأنها من الدول اللا تينية
***********
س: إيه الفرق بين الليمون والزيتون ؟؟ 
ج: الأولاني بيتعمل منه لاموناتة والتاني مابيتعملش منه زاتوناتة
س: إيه الفرق بين الزمالك والشامبو البرت بلاس ؟؟ 
ج: البرت بلاس اتنين فى واحد لكن الزمالك اتنين فى عبد الواحد


----------



## michle (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*

*ههههههههههه

لا متقلقيش مدعتش عليكى

مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*

*



س: إيه الفرق بين الزمالك والشامبو البرت بلاس ؟؟ 
ج: البرت بلاس اتنين فى واحد لكن الزمالك اتنين فى عبد الواحد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


:new6::new6::new6:

جمييييييييييلة دى يا نورا

بس أبقى خالى بالك على نفسك من الزملكاوية :t33:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*

ههههههههههههههه
اسئله جامده 
هههههههههههههه
جمال جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الاسئله الرخمه ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*

*متشكر جدا أنا كنت محتاج أضحك قوي كده 
*


----------



## noraa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*



michle قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> لا متقلقيش مدعتش عليكى
> 
> مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل*​



شكرا على  مرورك   واتمنى تكون مدعتش علية فعلا :heat:


----------



## noraa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ...



 مرسىيا مرمر يل قمر وبعدين  انا اهلاوية
وساعة اللزوم   ابق مبشجعش كورة خالص لو لقيت  فيها  خطورةههههههههههههه شكرا  على مرورك


----------



## noraa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اسئله جامده
> هههههههههههههه
> جمال جدا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الاسئله الرخمه ​



العفو  كوكو مان  وشكرا  على مرورك الغالى


----------



## noraa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*



FADY_TEMON قال:


> *متشكر جدا أنا كنت محتاج أضحك قوي كده
> *



شكرا  فادى على مرورك  وامتنى انى اكون  اسعدتك بعض الوقت  شكرا  علىمرورك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة رخمة من اللى توجع البطن*

*



			س: ايه الشبه بين الصعيدي الذكي وسوبر مان ؟؟ 
ج: الاتنين خيال علمي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تصدقى كدة غلط ما انا صعيدية وزكية اهوه 
ايهع ايهع ايهع 









































ده انا بعيط بالصعيدى ​*


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2008)

> *س: ايه الشبه بين الصعيدي الذكي وسوبر مان ؟؟
> ج: الاتنين خيال علمي*



*عيب عليكى دنتى صعيدية*



> س: إيه الفرق بين الزمالك والشامبو البرت بلاس ؟؟
> ج: البرت بلاس اتنين فى واحد لكن الزمالك اتنين فى عبد الواحد



*ليه كدى بقى
منتى كنتى ماشية كويس
كدى هقلب عليكى
متلعبيش فى عداد عمرك*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 ديسمبر 2008)

تجنن


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> س: إيه الفرق بين الزمالك والشامبو البرت بلاس ؟؟
> ج: البرت بلاس اتنين فى واحد لكن الزمالك اتنين فى عبد الواحد


 
*الحقى استخبى بقى*
*ههههههههههه*

*بس اسئله جميله بجد تضحك*

*هندعيلك ممكن ايام عيد بقى *


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهى جاتلك جيلان*
*الله معكى*

*بس قوليلها يا جيجى يا زمالكويه*
*متكتبيش بالاحمر لو متعصبه للزمالك*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل جداااااااااااااا يا نورا

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## dark_angel (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد شوية اسئلة حلوين*​


----------



## جيلان (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكتب باللون الى يعجبنى يا بت
وبعديييييين سألتونى مية مرة السؤال ده وقلت بكتب بالخطين الحمر
تعرفى يعلم ربنا حاسة ان كل الزملكاوية زملكاوية معادا لاعيبة الزمالك*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه ميرسى نورا موضوع لذيذ جدااااااااا​*


----------



## saalooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

:786wl:هههههههههههه 
بجد حلوووووووين وبيضحكوووو كمااااان​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع والاسئلة الجميلة جدااااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 ديسمبر 2008)

> *: إيه الفرق بين الزمالك والشامبو البرت بلاس ؟؟
> ج: البرت بلاس اتنين فى واحد لكن الزمالك اتنين فى عبد الواحد*​



*هههههههههههه

انا شامم ريحة تريقة فى الموضوع دة

موضوع لذيذ يا نورا

شكراً ليكى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامد اووووووووي حوار عبد الواحد ده
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

